# Sig 245



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this gun is being replaced by Sig. What with? What improvements over the original?

Does anyone out here own one? What sort of impressions do you have about it?

I shot one years ago. I found the recoil to be snappy, which I don't usually say about a .45, and have never said about a Sig before.

However, I am always open to re-evaluate something. Is this a smaller .45 worth looking into?


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

It is now being called the p220 Compact.

Here is some info


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Cool. Thanks. 

The new one looks like they might have improved things somewhat.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

The 220 Compact will be the replacement for the 245. 

Major differences include a milled stainless slide vs. the stamped carbon steel slide, a beavertail frame, and a redesigned magazine base plate to aide in a more comfortable three finger grip. If I were looking for a compact 45 this would be the one. I already have a 245 and find it very easy to shoot.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Seems like a lot of the "new" ideas manufacturers come up with includes a shortened grip. That certainly could cause a snappy type recoil (not ususally attributed to .45 ACP). Don't know about this gun as I have not fired or even handled one. Only about $.01 1/2 cents worth.


----------

